
The Imposter Syndrome – Desk of van Schneider - jrs235
https://medium.com/desk-of-van-schneider/the-imposter-syndrome-ad397dfb72cb#.cgpdq527d
======
jrs235
I realize that Imposter Syndrome comes up often and perhaps is no longer
interesting. At times though I think reoccurring themes like imposter
syndrome, office layouts (open offices), microservices, etc. appearing on HN
helps. They will always be issues and there will always be differences of
opinions on them but I think they help the community know that A) they are,
were, and always will be issues and B) that there are differences of opinion
within the community about them and C) practice engaging in productive,
respectful debate and sharing of thoughts and ideas.

------
masonic
" _Impostor_ " appears to be as difficult to spell on Medium as "discreet" is
on Craigslist.

